# Pedigree Database??



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey Everyone!
I am new to the breed and have really been learning a lot in this forum. When I purchased my pup, the breeder showed me papers on both parents with pics and info on their pedigrees. He noted several VA Champs, but at the time, I had no clue what that was, and just kinda nodded and smiled like I knew what he was talking about-lol. I've noted several references to the pedigree database and have been looking at links posted by several memebers. I should get my pups papers in the mail any day with her 3 generation pedigree. My question is how do these dogs get into the pedigree database? Are they entered by the breeders and owners? And if you don't see a pups parents/grandparents in this database?? I'm still trying to deciper all the abbreviations in the different bloodlines and am just curious to know how this works, and anxious to look up my pups pedigree when the papers arrive. She is a West German Bloodline and would like to know what I should be looking for when I do this research?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Quote: Are they entered by the breeders and owners?


yes. I entered Otto myself. As long as the parents names are spelled right, it should all link up.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

I had to enter my pups and their sire and dam as they were not already entered. Once they were entered it linked up their pedigree clear back to the late 1800's. I am very thankful that someone took the time to enter all of them!

Chance Pedigree


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Some breeders enter their pups themselves. So you might not need to.


----------



## GSDGenes (Mar 9, 2006)

I've seen some dogs entered into the database who were American born with import ancestry, who had been given some fake SchH etc titles by whoever entered them into the database. I tried to correct the errors, but got an error message that "the owner of this pedigree locked it."

So there was no way at all of removing the fake titles from those dogs.

So if something in a pedigree doesn't look quite right, it's a good idea to doublecheck it with a more reliable source


----------

